# Luna's life in pictures



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright, I cannot hold it any longer - we are getting another dog tomorrow!
For those who follow the , it's going to be another "diary like" thread where I will post the pictures and short updates of our new dog
I was thinking about getting a second dog for a while, but it took some time to find the right puppy and most important - to convince my wife  But finally all set, tomorrow our family will welcome a new member. The pup is coming from Zaniri kennel, her name will be "Luna", as she born on Sep 27 and there was a Lunar eclipse on that day. Her registered name will be "Zaniri Half an hour to sunrise" (legal shooting time in Canada) and here is her pedigree. I expect an outstanding combination of drive and performance in a very attractive package. We thrilled to welcome Luna tomorrow!
And now the part most of you are waiting for - pictures !

Puppies are few hours old.









Zuma is a proud mother









Christina with two Zuma's girls, Luna's with a yellow collar









First introduction to the wings









And she's already retrieving at 5 weeks









Got microchipped









7 weeks old









Mother with puppies









Stay tuned for gotcha day pictures ...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I've been following these pups on FB. So cool that you're getting one!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, how wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Zaniri has wonderful dogs.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations, Luna is adorable.

Mike D


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Big congratulations to you! Mom and pups are beautiful.

Oscar is one of my favorites dogs on the forum, I know sweet little Luna will be soon.

Looking forward to many pictures of little Luna.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

omg they are so precious


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Luna - I love both her registered name and call name! 

And please many pictures of Luna and Oscar


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay! Love that Oscar's getting a little sister! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Hope you all have a beautiful day welcoming Luna home. She is so precious!
It will be one of the most wonderful days of your lives!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking forward to meet Luna today, cant wait!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Luna is beautiful. 
Wonderful pictures, looking forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She is just beautiful. Love her name..


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations!! She is gorgeous. I'm sure Oscar will teach her the ropes and she will be a terrific retriever just like he is. She is definitely as beautiful as he is!!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Gotcha day*

Riding home










Meeting Oscar









First meal together









Welcome home Luna


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She's beautiful! How's Oscar doing with the new addition? I love that first pic of the two of them together


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my, she's gorgeous. I love Oscar's thread so much, always nagging my husband "look at this pic, look at this pic". Love the shot of the puppies running behind their mother - all the different colours! Welcome Luna. What a wonderful life you are going to have.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home sweet Luna!
She is gorgeous little girl. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How precious is Luna! Love the pics of her and Oscar together. So sweet!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nov 20, 2015*

For the first day Luna didn't have any accidents in the house. Couple time it was pretty close, but I managed to catch and bring her out right on time. We took a first walk on a leash, it wasn't bad at all. She went to her crate at 10pm and fell asleep right away. I took her out at 2am, she went right away, but been protested for 10-15 minutes after getting back in her crate and boy, she was very vocal  She woke up again at 4am, went for another pee break and quickly back to sleep till 6am. 
I am seriously impressed by her retrieving skills. She deliveries to hand already and she went crazy after the duck's wing. I barely seen a young dog so birdy, she looks very promising.










Luna is great off leash, we've been walking for 40 minutes in woods and she's following like a pro.









She follows Oscar everywhere


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh man, I don't know how i missed this exciting news !!!! I am so happy for you, she is precious and you have a good age gap between the two dogs. 
Luna was also the name we picked out for a girl puppy (if there were no boys). Love that name. 
Is Oscar excited to have her home? I love your photos so I will definitely be following this thread. 
I cannot wait to get a second golden in a few years.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats! It's so exciting getting another puppy. I hope Oscar and Luna become best buddies!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful and smart little girl. Sounds like she already feels at home.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nov 21, 2015*

We went hunting with Oscar in a morning, so Luna had a chance to play with a fresh pheasant


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nov 21, 2015*

Luna's socializing with kids









... and adults


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations Luna is adorable. Love all the photos and updates. Can't wait to watch her thread like Oscars.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar really likes his new buddy


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww Oscar's so gentle with Luna!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nov 26, 2015*

I suppose there isn't a question who is the boss in the house


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oscar and Luna are having so much fun.
Love the last picture, I see who's the boss there.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

She's gorgeous. Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nov 29, 2015*










It's not easy to climb over this huge log at that young age


















Partners in crime


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful and talented pup.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Dec 04, 2015*

Recall game with Luna


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Luna is 10 weeks old today*

Tug of war 









This went practically non- stop for an hour









Praying before food (well, not really )


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oscar is being so lovely with her. What a good boy!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Dec 9, 2015*

Luna is starting to get the retrieving game. I am using a paint roller with attached wings and a mild sound of the gunfire on background. She understands now that dropping a roller will get another one thrown, that is really good.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

What a smart girl. She is adorable.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

They are so cute together. 
like Me & Mini-me LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna's adorable and a smart girl. 
Enjoying the pictures and videos.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Jan 3, 2016*

We went skiing at Sun peaks and Luna saw a snow for the first time. She had a blast !










It was very cold (-19C)


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Cannot believe I missed this thread. Luna is adorable. Have fun!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Jan 23, 2016*

Luna is growing fast and last night ticked 16 whooping kilograms! She's getting into that "teenage" stage when some parts of the body growing faster than the others. Her legs are really long now, puppy' fluff getting harder and some feathers started to appear on her tail.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Feb 3, 2016*

Luna is 17.5 kg (39lbs) now. Very active and still rapidly growing.
She has a lovely big ears to grow in to


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna's absolutely adorable, enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Luna's such a pretty girl! I'll bet she and Oscar are having a great time together!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> Luna's such a pretty girl! I'll bet she and Oscar are having a great time together!


Sometime they are having too much fun, so I need to separate them for a bit, otherwise the structural integrity of the house could be compromised


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Your photos, as always, are stunning.


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! She is gorgeous. They are both beauties.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Discoverer said:


> Sometime they are having too much fun, so I need to separate them for a bit, otherwise the structural integrity of the house could be compromised


I just LOVE the pictures of Oscar and Luna. She is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Feb 11, 2016*

Last weekend we met with Luna's siblings and did some great training.

Luna's starting to look like a Golden 



















Impatiently waiting for her turn









Proud retriever









With siblings and other relatives


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She sure is growing up!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Mar 15, 2016*


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*May 5, 2016*

Few Luna's pictures I snapped last week,
She was dirty like mud, but smiley and happy as always.
Weighted 55 lbs, still very energetic like Energizer bunny


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Mar 20, 2016*

Luna's first time on a sailboat










And she likes it










but got bored soon and took a nap in a shade;


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna's such a pretty girl, enjoyed all the wonderful pictures, what a life....... lucky girl.


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Cuteness overload!
They're all so precious!
Ahhhhh~ <3


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Just happened to stumble on this thread. Awesome pictures and I was blown away by her retrieving skills at 10 weeks! Keep posting more videos and pics, please!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*June 1, 2016*

Oscar and Luna at park


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*June 5, 2016*

Oscar and Luna


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Jul 5, 2016*

This is what happens when it rains outside and the young dog hasn't tired enough after the morning walk and then left home alone


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Aug 30, 2016*

Some pictures from yesterday:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

questions marks here too. Cannot see pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Same here. Pics did not show.


----------

